# Updated wheels for my Mead Ranger



## Mingero (Nov 17, 2012)

Just wanted to share the progress of my Ranger build and show my Velocity P35 rims that I just finished striping. I was wondering if any one has a picture of the stock mounting clamp used on the rear rack......or has one for sale, the last picture attached shows what I currently am using.

Thanks
Gerry
Gerry@GerryGoward.com


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 17, 2012)

Loving it Gary.  Looking great.  Check out my Rangers P-35's



Great minds think alike.  Who re-did your Aristocrat?  Looks great
       -   Nick


----------



## Mingero (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Nick......I did all the work on this build except the metal polishing......I will polish the rest of the chrome/nickel parts and lace the wheels by Christmas ......I will post finished photos!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 17, 2012)

Mingero said:


> Thanks Nick......I did all the work on this build except the metal polishing......I will polish the rest of the chrome/nickel parts and lace the wheels by Christmas ......I will post finished photos!




Wow, you did the leather work?  Need to see more pics for sure.  Where did this project start, and what else did you do besides the rims?


----------



## Mingero (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry no leather work ....just used reconditioning treatment on seat......bike is original paint.....I will post as soon as it is completed


----------



## Easy Money (Nov 17, 2012)

Very, very sweet Ranger . Where will you get your spokes? I'm about to begin looking for some spokes to mate a set of 28 x 1 1/2 inch roadster hoops to 36 hole New Departure hubs... just looking for advise.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 17, 2012)

*spokes*

I have lots of NOS spokes from way back when. what size?


----------



## Mingero (Nov 17, 2012)

Pm sent to Easy Money.....


----------



## MOTOmike (Nov 18, 2012)

*Rear Rack Clamp*

Just wanted to share the progress of my Ranger build and show my Velocity P35 rims that I just finished striping. I was wondering if any one has a picture of the stock mounting clamp used on the rear rack......or has one for sale, the last picture attached shows what I currently am using.

Thanks
Gerry
Gerry@GerryGoward.com

Hi Gerry,
I think this is the rear rack part you are asking about (see photos)  It measure 2 7/8" long x 5/8" wide x 5/16".  I included a few photos of my 1922 (I believe) Mead Ranger that I just finished re-assembling to make sure everything fit.  I have the original MEAD pedals which I am setting aside for show only.  The grips are repro.  Everything else is original including the chain tread tires.  This is the bike that I am trying to find an original Delta battery can for.  

Next order of business for me is to deal with my wheels.  I have a set of Velocity P35s.  I like how you matched the color scheme of the original painted wheels.  I may do the same.  Did you strip the powder coat paint off of your P35's before you repainted?  What type of paint did you use on your wheels?  You can send any addition info to my e-mail address:  msreust@comcast.net

Mike


----------



## highwheel431 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Tires*

Gerry,

What tires are you using?


----------



## Mingero (Nov 18, 2012)

Velocity rims are anodized......and very easy to strip the finish....just about stripping agent will work. I sand blasted mine and powder coated .....then taped off the rims and striped the rim. My opinion is if your bike will be a "rider" you should powder coat and the cost should be around $30.00. The tire I am using is the cream Electra Amsterdam 700c x 40.


----------



## Mingero (Nov 18, 2012)

PM sent to Msreust


----------



## MOTOmike (Nov 18, 2012)

*Mead Ranger Rear Rack Clamp*

Gerry, 
After taking another look at my rear rack clamp piece on my Ranger..... I discovered Mead used a piece of the same material that they used for the Ranger's drop stand.  The measurements (in profile ) are exact.  Find a short section of an old drop stand that has the " U " channel, and you can likely fabricate your own piece.  I have attached some additional photos to help you out.

Mike


----------



## Mingero (Nov 18, 2012)

Great information .....thanks!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 18, 2012)

*I wonder.....*

Out of all of the colors of the rainbow that the Mead company could have used for their 
flagship model, how did they come up with that drab brown and cream paint scheme?
And, use it for year and years indefinitely........?




(Ghisallo/Amsterdam 700 x 40c)


----------

